# emotional



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

everyone i really dont how to begin this message, but i shall by saying that i had a 2nd iui test 2 weeks ago the only way i felt so different to the 1st iui test was that i felt happy and thought yes this it. But sadly yesterday that nasty nasty   arrived me and my DH are so devastated i just     i feel like i have let my family down and that i am a waste of space. I also feel that its never gonna happen to us the most frustrating thing is that there is nothing wrong with either of so we fit under the unexplained fertility. We are going for our 3rd go my scan date is 15th sept we get six goes with the nhs at the derby city hospital soooooooooo sorry to go on i shall stop moaning now   to everyone love nicky.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Nicky, i'm so sorry hunni, sending you   

you go on as much as you like, thats what we are all here for, if you ever need to talk you can pm me  

best of luck for the 15th, will be thinking of you

Tracey


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Nicky,

So sorry it didn't work for you hon and especially when you were feeling positive about things. 

The way you are feeling is totally natural so take some time to    but you are not a failure and you are not letting anyone down. It will happen for you eventually - just remember there are some people who succeed on their 3rd 4th or even later IUIs.

Good luck hon  

D x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Nicky
I'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time  
I know its hard but try and keep your chin up sweetie!
YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE AND YOU ARE NOT LETTING ANYONE DOWN....and dont let anyone tell you different x
We are ALL here for you anytime you feel you need a cry, let off steam, or just want a rant.
I wish you masses of luck for the 15th and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and your DH.
Take care chick  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Nicky,
Please don't feel a failure. We are unexplained too and it's soooo frustrating and upsetting but none of us must feel like we're letting anyone down. It's just that we all have a more difficult path to walk down when it comes to having babies. I'm hoping that when I finally get through all this it will make me a stronger person.
Good luck for your next tx,
love Kitty x


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Nicky

A huge   to you honey - you know the best advise I have been given lately is you can feel sorry for yourself, let the tears fall and shout and scream if you want to, try not to hold it all in. 

You are a wonderful special person and don't let anyone tell you different. How can you be letting anyone down because you are doing all you can (many women stop at fertility treatment, the fact that you are trying everything shows how special you are).

      To you

Love Emma xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

tracey, d, sweetpea, kitty and lastly emma i just want to say a huge to all you you all have made me feel a whole lot better i am just sooooooooooo glad i have people like you guys to talk to. Because i know that talking to guys is that we are all going or have been through the same. I want to wish you a huge   and let me know how you get on love nicky    .


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Nicky

You are very welcome sweetie, and anytime like we all said!

Why dont you join us on the IUI part 161 thread?
You would be more than welcome and the girls there are such a lovely bunch.

Luv Sweetpea x


----------



## Vixh (May 19, 2006)

Nicky! 

Just wanted to say hi and that I had my 4th IUI today so I know exactly how you felt at being dissapointed at 1 and 2 not working.....we are on the NHS too (in Luton) and also have basically unexplained infertility.  

I am on the IUI part 161 thread so do come over there - everyone is very friendly and helpful!!!

Everyone feels down at point, if you didn't you wouldn't care enough about it all (you should read some of my previous posts) but you have every right to feel angry, jealous, frustrated and just tired of it all at some point.  During that time I just look forward to the morning that I wake up and know that I am ready to get positive again because it always happens because of the dream that we all have and we won't give up until we get there! 

Vix 
xx


----------

